# Fliegeneinsteigerset????



## gismo150 (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

möchte dieses Jahr zum Fliegenfischen anfangen und benötige  ein paar Tips von euch!!!!

Bevor ein paar dumme Kommentare von euch kommen, ich habe natürlich die anderen Beiträge gelesen und da gehen die Meinungen meiner Meinung nach ganz schön auseinander.

Mein Buget liegt bei 150 € wenns es unbedingt sein muss 200 €

Rute, Rolle, Schnur

Ich möchte ein Einsteigerset zum Anfangen das man aber dann auch gut und ohne Probleme und zufrieden weiterfischen kann.

Also keinen Schuntt!!!!

Was ich schon so rausgefunden hab Schnurklasse 5-6 Länge der Rute so um die 270 cm

Kann mir jemand zu folgenden Einsteigerset was sagen zu teuer zum Anfangen oder nicht

http://www.rudiheger.eu/product_info.php?info=p1726_Blue-Water-Jubilaeumsoutfit.html

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe!!!!

Mfg und petri Heil

Ps: Habe es schon mal mit einer Handgefrtigten probiert, die Preisklasse war natürlich jenseits von gut und böse!!!


----------



## Locke4865 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Also als Anfängerset kann ich dir das nur empfehlen Kenne das set als solches zwar nicht aber Traun River ist für gute Qualität bekannt 
ist eigendlich nur die Frage zu klären 
Liegt dir diese Rute passt sie zu deinen Wurfstil
die Antwort bekommst du wenn du die Rute wirfst die nächste Frage 
was ist dein Zielfisch und dein Hausgewässer danach richtet sich die Schnurklasse und Rutenlänge
das Set ist aber eine gute lösung fürs Allgemeine


----------



## gismo150 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Hallo Jens

danke schon mal für deine Antwort!!!

Mein Hausgewässer ist die Wertach (also Fliessgewässer) und

der Hauptzielfisch Forelle und Äsche

Mfg


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Hallo Gismo,

also hier mal meine Erfahrung. Ich hab vor 7 Jahren mit Fliegenfischen angefangen und hab mir ein Komplettset gekauft. Die Rolle war soweit in Ordnung, aber die Rute konntest man total vergessen.

Ich fische seit 6 Jahren mit meiner DAM Travel Fly für damals 80€. Das ist eine Teleskoprute, 2,70m, Klasse 5-6. Als Schnur verwende ich die [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Cormoran Flycor Sportline Fliegenschnür WF6. 

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Schnur und sie hat ein sehr gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis. Kostet ca 27,95€. Da ich mit dieser Rute nur Forellen und ähnliches jage, reicht mir seit Jahren meine [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Fenwick Eagle für ca 35€.

Als Allroundfliegen empfehle ich dir die Märzbraune, Alexandra und die Steinfliege. Die holst du dir in verschiedenen Grössen. Die kannst du eigentlich übers Jahr hinweg fischen. Ist Allround...

Liebe Grüße

Ronny
[/FONT]


----------



## BigEarn (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Da ich in den letzten Tagen auch ein wenig im Internet gestoebert habe, hier noch ein paar Komplettsets, die evtl. interessant sein koennten fuer Dich.

Vision

Scierra

Guideline

Loop

Liegen wohl teilweise am oberen Ende deines Budgets bzw. etwas darueber, aber ich stell mal trotzdem alle ein, da der ein oder andere sich am Ende doch entscheidet, ein wenig laenger zu sparen. 
Denke ausserdem, dass es sich evtl. lohnen wuerde bei einem Shop vorbeizuschauen, bzw. einen guten Shop anzuschreiben, und zu sehen, was man bei dem Budget individuell zusammenstellen kann, da sich dadurch die Auswahl nicht mehr auf 3 oder 4 Rutenmodelle beschraenkt und das Spektrum deutlich breiter wird. Auch kann man besser entscheiden, wie man das Budget verteilt, z.B. wieviel Geld fuer Schnur und wieviel fuer die Rolle draufgeht. Bei leichtem Forellen/Aeschenfischen wurede ich da z.B. meine Prioritaeten bei Rute und Schnur setzen.


----------



## Cyque (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Hallo,

ich habe vergangenes Jahr mit dem Fliegenfischen angefangen.

Habe mich auch viel über Sets informiert. Bei mir ist es am ende das Vision Set (6) geworden und ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Letztes WE war ich mit einem langjährigen Fliegenfischer los. Als er meine Vision Attack getestet hat, war er ziemlich begeistert. 
Meinte das die besser abgeht als seine 


Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## roland rautenberg (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Kann  Dir das Set von VISION  emfehlen" ATTACK"  super Rute mit solider Grosskernrolle und vernünftiger Schnur und das zu einem super Preis.
gruss Roland


----------



## antonio (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

bei den sets muß man immer aufpassen,meistens( nicht immer,es gibt auch gute) ist da irgend ein haken dran.
der sinn und zweck vieler sets ist es ,etwas zu verkaufen was als einzelprodukt schwer verkäuflich ist.also immer genau hinschauen.

antonio


----------



## Balaton1980 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

ein haken dran wär ja auch sinnvoll #6


----------



## antonio (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

nur ein haken is nicht so gut wenn dann schon ne fliege

antonio


----------



## Palerado (4. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Ich habe mir von Vision das Intro Set schenken lassen.
Nun fange ich auch gerade erst an und kann es daher schwer bewerten, aber die ersten Schritte klappen damit schon ganz gut.

Kostenpunkt sind ca. 150 €


----------



## wiggyfly (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Also,da es sich ja wohl bei Dir um einen Anfänger handelt,würde ich da Set von Rudi Heger nehmen,Grund? Die Rute ist etwas schneller als die anderen und kommt,so denke ich dem Werfen eines Beginners entgegen.Aber auch gegen das Guideline und Vision Set kann man nix sagen.Scierra hat auch eins! Gruß Hendrik


----------



## sundeule (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Ich habe mit einem Scierra Avalanche Set begonnen. Das fand ich ganz ok. Die Rute habe ich dann an meinen Neffen weitergegeben, bei dem sie während eines Wufkurses zerbrach. Er meinte, dass ihm keine Fliege an den Blank knallte.
Das Vison Set habe ich auch mal bei einem Kollegen testen können und war recht angetan. An dem kann man, glaube ich, eine Weile seine Freude haben.


----------



## gezz (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Mit dem Loop Set kannste nichts falsch machen. Allerdings ist die Rute nur 3-teilig, sprich beim Transport doch ein bissl unhandlich. Ich persönlich habe es da gerne kompakt und bevorzuge die 4-teiligen.

Die anderen hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand. Habe zwar eine Guideline Rute und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit, aber von der kann ich natürlich nicht auf die Rute im Set schließen.

Wenn Dir das eine Set doch zugesagt hat: nimm es!

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## robdasilva (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Hallo,
will mir auch das Set von Heger kaufen. Was für Fliegen brauch ich eigentlich noch dazu??
Könnt ihr mir vielelicht auch ein Set empfehlen??
MfG


----------



## BigEarn (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



wiggyfly schrieb:


> Also,da es sich ja wohl bei Dir um einen Anfänger handelt,würde ich da Set von Rudi Heger nehmen,Grund? Die Rute ist etwas schneller als die anderen und kommt,so denke ich dem Werfen eines Beginners entgegen.Aber auch gegen das Guideline und Vision Set kann man nix sagen.Scierra hat auch eins! Gruß Hendrik



Warum meinst Du denn, dass schnellere Ruten für Anfänger besser geeignet sind? Ich war bisher immer der Meinung, dass gerade langsamere Blanks dem Anfänger das Lernen einfacher machen. #c

Bin heute zudem noch über weitere Sets gestolpert, die ich noch nicht kannte. Diese sind von der Firma Ross und stehen bei www.fliesandmore.de auf der letzten Seite des downloadbaren Katalogs. Preislich liegen die Sets je nach Ausstattung zwischen 169 und 279 Euro. Evtl. kennt sich ja jemand besser mit Ross Produkten aus und kann noch was zu den Sets sagen


----------



## Flyfisher1 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Flugangler Einsteigerset - Set! 
Dass immer wieder die Frage nach Fliegenrutensets auftaucht, resultiert wohl  aus der Annahme vieler Anfänger, sie würden mit einem solchen Set, ein Einmal -  für Immer - Sorglos Paket erhalten. Dies ist natürlich nicht der Fall, was ich  noch erläutern werde. 
Von Sets mit Fliegen, die aussehen als seien sie für den Circus gemacht (  bunt und struppig ) ist generell ab zu raten! 
Die Fliegenruten- Sets namhafter Anbieter sind im Prinzip in Ordnung, aber  meines Erachtens zu teuer. Das heißt nicht dass sie ihr Geld nicht wert wären,  aber für Anfänger gibt es preiswertere Alternativen. 
Begründung:  
Im Laufe seiner Entwicklung wird der Anfänger, seinen Wufstil verändern,  seine Vorlieben verändern, seine Ansprüche verändern usw. Die Rute welche er als  Set gekauft hat wird nicht mehr seinen Ansprüchen entsprechen. So steht das Teil  herum oder muss mit Verlust verkauft werden. Es ist also besser eine preiswerte  Rute, die man vorher testet ( ein paar Würfe machen ) zu kaufen. ( Koga Titanfly  ) von Askari für 37,95 € ist so ein preiswertes Teil mit guter Leistung. Eine  Rolle https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront,  gibt es dort auch schon ab 12,50 Eulen und die Schnur Bestnr.085768.85.585 für  7,95 € tut es für den Anfang auch. 
Eine weitere günstige Rute ist die Cherrywood von Berkley, die auch unter  40,- € zu haben ist. 
Beide Ruten habe ich getestet und sie werden von mir mit Vorliebe gefischt.  Testbericht: 

http://flyfisher1.spaces.live.com/d...y&_c=BlogPart&handle=cns!70D09128684F19ED!483

Wenn sich dann die Wurfkentnisse und das Können verbessert haben, kann eine  andere, teurere Rute gekauft werden, wenn die einfache Rute nicht mehr  ausreicht, was nach meiner Erfahrung einige Jahre dauern kann. 
Wenn man bedenkt dass ein Rutenblank in Fernost, und da kommen die Meisten  her, für 6 -8 $ vom Fließband fällt, wird schnell klar, dass eine Rute nicht  unbedingt mehrere hundert Eulen kosten muss. Der höhere Preis resultiert aus  Verarbeitung und den verarbeiteten Komponenten sowie die Kosten für die Marke,  die entsprechend beworben wird. Ich habe zum Test die Beschriftung von einer  hochpreisigen Rute und einer " Billigrute " entfernt und auf Messen, von  ausgewiesenen Experten werfen lassen und sie konnten nicht sagen welche die  Billige oder die Teure ist. Warum, ganz einfach, jeder Fliegenfischer hat seinen  eigenen Wufstil und Vorlieben. Was für den Einen gut ist, muss für den Anderen  noch lange nicht in Ordnung sein. Ich habe einige " Billigruten " die meinen  teuren " Edelruten " den Rang ablaufen. Z.B. Eine Exori Rute, die nicht mehr als  100,- DM gekostet hat, benutze ich schon seit Jahren, obwohl sich Sage,  Diamonback und Loomis - Ruten in meinem Besitz befinden, welche ein Vielfaches  der Exori Rute kosten.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

@ Andi
Es ist wichtig ein Rückgaberecht zu haben, wenn man im Netz kauft!
Einsteigersets müssen nicht zwangsläufig ausgewogen sein und zusammen passen.
Wie werden die zusammen gestellt? Der Verkäufer schaut auf Rute und Packung und gibt die Teile welche die gleiche AFTMA - Klasse Angabe haben zusammen. Kannst du auch selbst.
Denkst du Der misst die Rute nach? Bestenfalls wirft er die Kombination einmal um zu sehen ob das passt. Vermutlich nicht. Selbst wenn, Jeder wirft anders und es passt nicht Alles für Jeden. Am Besten man bestellt sich eine Rute und Schnur der gleichen Klasse im Internetshop. Dann wirft man das Teil, am besten einen Fischtag lang. Wenn es nicht taugt macht man von seinem Rückgaberecht gebrauch. Man kann die Rute auch nachmessen, was ohnehin sehr sinnvoll ist, da selbst bei namhaften englischen und amerikanischen Herstellern, Fehlangaben von mir festgestellt wurden. Die Beschreibung für das Nachmessen einer Rute, Flugschnüre haben immer gestimmt, findest du mit anderenTips auf meinen Spache.
http://flyfisher1.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!70D09128684F19ED!248.entry


----------



## AGV Furrer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



> Dann wirft man das Teil, am besten einen Fischtag lang. Wenn es nicht taugt macht man von seinem Rückgaberecht gebrauch.


 
Nichts für ungut, aber wovon träumst Du nachts?? Rückgaberecht für eine Rute die stundenlang geworfen, gar gefischt wurde???


----------



## sundeule (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Ich finde, dass nix über ein Probewerfen unter fachlicher Anleitung geht. Wie soll ein Anfänger beurteilen können, ob das Set einigermaßen "bedienbar" ist? Man kann sich auch gerätebedingt ganz schön zusätzlich quälen. Besonders inakzeptable Schnüre sind, finde ich, da so ein Thema.

Und nur mal so nebenbei:g: Ist das Einsteigerset nicht das mystische Symbol für die Hoffnung, nicht auch von der unerklärlichen Bereitschaft befallen zu werden, für wenig Gerät viel Geld auszugeben?:q


----------



## VOGO (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Ich fische seit Jahren mit der Fliege und habe schon vielen Interessenten das Fischen mit der Fliege beigebracht. Natürlich kann man das Werfen mit einem Komplettset und ohne Kurs erlernen. Allerdings gehört dazu, wie bei jedem Selbststudium, eine Menge Disziplin und vor allen Dingen ständiges Üben. Ein Komplettset hilft zumindest, mit einer einiger massen abgestimmten Ausrüstung anzufangen. Aber das wars auch schon. Ich kenne niemanden, der seinen Wurfstil nicht in den Jahren verändert hat. Meist ist dann zumindest eine neue Rute fällig gewesen. Daher rate ich: erst einen Kurs bei einem guten Trainer belegen, dann eine Ausrüstung kaufen. Natürlich reicht ein Wochenende Kurs niemals aus, um ein guter Werfer zu werden. Damit meine ich keine Kunstwürfe, sondern "nur" mit verschiedenen Windrichtungen und -stärken klar zu kommen, sowie nicht jede Fliege über kurz oder lang in der Botanik zu versenken. Nach meinen Erfahrungen dauert es Wochen bis Monate, bis ein Anfänger wirklich an die Grenzen eines schlecht abgestimmten Sets kommt, bzw. ein gutes Set wirklich so ausreizt, dass die Grenzen des Materials erreicht werden. Jedoch dauert es oft nur Stunden sich einen Wurfstil mit Fehlern anzueigenen, weil man Macken im Material unbewusst kompensieren muss. 
Geht zu einem Verein, fragt dort nach Werfern, besucht Kurse (es gibt schon 2 Tageskurse für gerade mal 75€) und unterhaltet euch mit Werfern, die ihr am Gewässer antreffen könnt. Vielleicht lassen die euch ja mal werfen. Aber bevor etwas gekauft werden soll, werft zumindest mal probe.


----------



## laverda (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

@VOGO      |good:


Ein Kurs beschleunigt mit Sicherheit den Weg zu anständigen Würfen und verhindert Fehler. Da weiß man dann, was man lehrbuchmäßig machen kann oder sollte. Der eigene Stil, bevorzugtes Gerät etc. entwickeln sich mit der Zeit. 
Es ist halt wie bei jedem Sport, bei dem man ein Gerät bewegen muss. Ein Tennis-Anfänger kauft sich wahrsheinlich auch nicht als ersten Schläger die Profi High-End Version (mit  Bespannunghärte und Schwerpunkt käme er am Anfang eh nicht klar) und wenn er es ernst meint mit dieser Sportart auch nicht den Ramsch vom Ultra-Billig-Höker. 
Im weiten Mittelfeld gibt es so viele Angebote.........
Mein Tipp, falls weder Kurs noch Lehrmeister griffbereit sind: Wenn das Gerät gut in der Hand liegt und sich beim Schwingen gut anfühlt (mehrere ausprobieren), kaufen und ab ans Wasser mit der Gewissheit noch viel lernen zu können und zu wollen. Lernwille und Neugierde auf neues ist sowieso Grundvoraussetzung. 
Ich streamer auch nach 5 Jahren immer noch meine mittlerweile geflickte 7/8er Exori mit Rolle und Schnur vergleichbarer Preisklasse und lerne bei jedem Angelgang ein kleines Stück dazu. Nicht nur Werfen sondern auch Führung und Fängigkeit von meinen Streamern. 
Mich wundert eigentlich, dass so wenige Anfänger (und auch Fortgeschrittene) nach Führungsweisen der verschiedenen Köder fragen bzw sich darüber hier im board austauschen. ;+


----------



## Flyfisher1 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber wovon träumst Du nachts?? Rückgaberecht für eine Rute die stundenlang geworfen, gar gefischt wurde???



Nachts träume ich von den Einäugigen, die unter Blinden, Könige sind.
Um den Griff jeder neuen Rute ist eine Schutzfolie gelegt.
Wenn man mit den Teil nicht umgeht wie die Sau mit dem Bettelsack, ist Ihr nicht an zu sehen ob sie einmal gefischt wurde.
Nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz kann man jede Bestellung innerhalb 14 Tagen ohne Begründung zurück geben, wenn sie nicht beschädigt wurde.
Mein örtlicher Gerätehändler stellt mit jederzeit eine Rute zum testen am Wasser zur Verfügung, Voraussetzung, ich bringe sie ohne Gebrauchspuren zurück.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



VOGO schrieb:


> Ich fische seit Jahren mit der Fliege und habe schon vielen Interessenten das Fischen mit der Fliege beigebracht. Natürlich kann man das Werfen mit einem Komplettset und ohne Kurs erlernen. Allerdings gehört dazu, wie bei jedem Selbststudium, eine Menge Disziplin und vor allen Dingen ständiges Üben. Ein Komplettset hilft zumindest, mit einer einiger massen abgestimmten Ausrüstung anzufangen. Aber das wars auch schon. Ich kenne niemanden, der seinen Wurfstil nicht in den Jahren verändert hat. Meist ist dann zumindest eine neue Rute fällig gewesen. Daher rate ich: erst einen Kurs bei einem guten Trainer belegen, dann eine Ausrüstung kaufen. Natürlich reicht ein Wochenende Kurs niemals aus, um ein guter Werfer zu werden. Damit meine ich keine Kunstwürfe, sondern "nur" mit verschiedenen Windrichtungen und -stärken klar zu kommen, sowie nicht jede Fliege über kurz oder lang in der Botanik zu versenken. Nach meinen Erfahrungen dauert es Wochen bis Monate, bis ein Anfänger wirklich an die Grenzen eines schlecht abgestimmten Sets kommt, bzw. ein gutes Set wirklich so ausreizt, dass die Grenzen des Materials erreicht werden. Jedoch dauert es oft nur Stunden sich einen Wurfstil mit Fehlern anzueigenen, weil man Macken im Material unbewusst kompensieren muss.
> Geht zu einem Verein, fragt dort nach Werfern, besucht Kurse (es gibt schon 2 Tageskurse für gerade mal 75€) und unterhaltet euch mit Werfern, die ihr am Gewässer antreffen könnt. Vielleicht lassen die euch ja mal werfen. Aber bevor etwas gekauft werden soll, werft zumindest mal probe.


Hier kann ich nur beipflichten.
Natürlich muss man erst werfen lernen, denn das beste Set nutzt nichts wenn man es nicht bedienen kann.
Darum ging es doch wohl auch garnicht, sondern darum wie man für kleines Geld an eine brauchbare Ausrüstung kommt.#c


----------



## Fliegenfischer080 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

hi leute
mal meine meinung. es ist quatsch sich sofort ein teures oder mittelklasse set zu kaufen als anfänger. man sollte sich erst ein unterklassiges mittelset kaufen. so um die 100€ inclusive der fliegen und ab damit zum "forellenpuff". weil dir die forellen mal ein schlechten wurf eher verzeihen als eine im fluss oder bach. ich angele jetzt seit 23 jahren davon 17 mit der fliege. ich habe mit einer DDR rute angefangen und wer die kennt weiß wo von ich rede. ich angele seit jahren mit meiner snowbee aftma 5-6 und komme damit sau gut klar. habe mit ihr in der bode geangelt, in der traun, in norwegen und schweden habe immer gefangen. also ist es quatsch darüber zu reden welchen set oder wie teuer es sein soll. man kauft sich solange bis man eine gefunden hat die auf einen passt ist meine meinung.


----------



## grintz (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

'n Abend ihr Experten,

dann gebt mal ne Empfehlung für eine ,,Anfänger-Rolle,, raus ! Fange an mich mit der MAterie etwas anzufreunden 

Grüße


----------



## BigEarn (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Was kostet denn für dich eine 'Anfänger Rolle'? #c


----------



## sebastian.WAF (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Moiin zusamm,
von Guideline gibt es jetzt die neue Exp 3 zum einzel Preis von 109Euro, soll ein super Gerät sein. Man kann sie auch im Set kaufen mit der Reelmaster und einer guten schnur.. Kostet 239euro.. Und ist wirklich empfehlenswert.. Sehr gut für anfänger und auch Könner finden mit dieser Rute wirklich spaß und man wundert sich wie schön aufmal die Schlaufen aussehen

Tight Lines,
Basti


----------



## BigEarn (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



sebastian.WAF schrieb:


> Moiin zusamm,
> von Guideline gibt es jetzt die neue Exp 3 zum einzel Preis von 109Euro, soll ein super Gerät sein. Man kann sie auch im Set kaufen mit der Reelmaster und einer guten schnur.. Kostet 239euro.. Und ist wirklich empfehlenswert.. Sehr gut für anfänger und auch Könner finden mit dieser Rute wirklich spaß und man wundert sich wie schön aufmal die Schlaufen aussehen
> 
> Tight Lines,
> Basti



Hast Du die Rute denn schonmal in der Hand gehabt oder hast Du nur gehört, dass die so gut 'sein soll'? |rolleyes


----------



## florianparske (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



xbax schrieb:


> Rolle: Shimano Rolle Biocraft XT Fly 5/6 Preis: 10.-€ im Abo


Genau die habe ich mir heute auch bestellt, beim Abo der "FliegenFischen" für nur 10€ Zuzahlung.
Das Abo kostet 51€.

Also 61e für Abo und Rolle.

Die Rolle allein kostet normalerweise schon so 70€.

Gruß
Florian

P.S.: Bin totaler neuling, hab noch nichtmal ne Fliege geworfen, werde mir das aber von einem erfahrenen FliFi-Angler beibringen lassen. Von dem werde ich mir dann auch Rat für das weitere Tackle geben lassen.


----------



## grintz (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

@ BigEarn : Na wenn ich für ne Einsteigerrute mal so an die 50-60 Euronen rechne, dann sollte die Rolle auch in dem Bereich liegen... nach meiner Vorstellung |rolleyes

Grüße


----------



## BigEarn (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



grintz schrieb:


> @ BigEarn : Na wenn ich für ne Einsteigerrute mal so an die 50-60 Euronen rechne, dann sollte die Rolle auch in dem Bereich liegen...



Gut, günstig und bei vielen auch als 'Ersatzrolle' beliebt ist die Okuma Airframe. Die sollte bei gutem Angebot noch unter deinen Preisvorstellungen zu haben sein. Fische von Okuma darüber hinaus auch die SLV, welche Du mittlerweile auch für ca. 60,- finden kannst. Habe sie mir als 8/9er zum Streamerfischen geholt und nach 1 1/2 Jahren Süß und Salzwasser keine Beschwerden.


----------



## matzi250 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

hi,
will auch ins fliegenfischen einsteigen und werde mir dafür dieses set besorgen:
Greys GRXi 5/6 9ft
Cormoran Flycore MR 57

jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage zur Schnur: Da gibt es zur Auswahl die GRXi oder eine Orvis Clearwater. Ich denke es ist egal ob die Schnur jetzt von der selben Marke wie die Rute ist, oder (von wegen harmonieren und so)? Sie kosten ungefähr das gleiche und deshalb wollte ich fragen ob es Qualitätsunterschiede gibt oder ist das auch mehr ein Fangeschichte? 
Und eine 2. Frage: gibt es zwischen den beiden Schnurklassen eine die besser für den Anfang ist oder ist das egal ob ich die 5er oder die 6er nehme? (falls das Gewässer eine Rolle bei der Schnurklassenwahl spielt: ich werde an einem Baggersee auf die Friedfische angeln)

Danke,
matzi


----------



## gismo150 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



xbax schrieb:


> Ich greife das Thema mal wieder auf.
> 
> Ich bin auch gerade von dem Virus FliFi erwischt worden, und interessiere mich stark für die unteren Sets. Ich tendiere zu dem Guidline oder Loop Set.
> Ich will damit die Treene (S-H) und Forellenseen befischen. Kennt jemand die Guidline und Loop Set´s zufällig? Oder, ist im Vergleich eher ein anderes Set besser??
> ...


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



matzi250 schrieb:


> hi,
> will auch ins fliegenfischen einsteigen und werde mir dafür dieses set besorgen:
> Greys GRXi 5/6 9ft
> Cormoran Flycore MR 57
> ...




hier kommts aber drauf an, wie die rute sich real verhält.
soll heiße 2 ruten der gleichen klasse können schon unterschiede aufweisen.
die eine geht besser mit der höheren schnurklasse die andere mit der niedrigeren.
auch die schnüre können unterschiedlich ausfallen.

antonio


----------



## sebastian.WAF (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Ich weiß 4 Leuten die ich kenne, das sie die haben und sie wirklich klasse finden. Und von manchen die sie geworfen haben und sie jetzt kaufen wollen.

Grüße


----------



## matzi250 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Die grxi? Wenn ja weißt du ob sie eher mit der 5er oder der 6er "zurecht kommt" bzw mit welcher schnurklasse die 4 fischen


----------



## Tewi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Bin heute zudem noch über weitere Sets gestolpert, die ich noch nicht kannte. Diese sind von der Firma Ross und stehen bei www.fliesandmore.de auf der letzten Seite des downloadbaren Katalogs. Preislich liegen die Sets je nach Ausstattung zwischen 169 und 279 Euro. Evtl. kennt sich ja jemand besser mit Ross Produkten aus und kann noch was zu den Sets sagen



also ich habe einige ruten der Firma Roos probegeworfen und mir auch gleich eine geordert...:q
super rute, saubere verarbeitung und die rolle eine superfeine bremse.
ist meiner meinung nach der Mercedes#6 in der Preisklasse aus Amerika...
Wenn jemand interessiert ist einfach PN an mich...#h


----------



## matzi250 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

so ich hab mir jetzt die grxi WF6F dazu gekauft (rute + rolle + schnur für 155€ ist denk ich ganz iO)

grüße
matzi


----------



## VOGO (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Und wenn nicht, ist es jetzt sowieso zu spät 

Ich frage mich nur, warum alle Leute hier Tipps zu einer Einsteigerausrüstung haben wollen und einfach nicht verstehen, das selbst Profis die eine oder andere Zusammenstellung schlimm finden, und andere die SELBE als super bezeichnen. 
Da die Preise sehr hoch sind, sollte man erstmal ein paar Probewürfe machen und dann kaufen.
Oder kauf Ihr euer Haus / Auto / Boot auch einfach so im Internet?


----------



## matzi250 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

ist mir klar dass es unterschiedliche meinungen gibt, hab mir einen anderen thread angesehen über die selbe rute und die meinungen zur rute waren fast nur positiv und die meinungen zur schnurklasse gingen auseinander (manche für die 5er und andere für die 6er...) deshalb wollte ich hier noch mehrere meinungen sammeln, dann kann man nämlich unterscheiden zwischen "Fanboymeinungen" und Meinungen mit Argumenten und dann die anzahl der begründeten meinung für die 5er mit den für die 6er abwägen; ist immer noch besser als als anfänger einfach auf gut glück irgendeine zu kaufen; und im andern thread haben mehr die 6er bevorzugt, deshalb hab ich die 6er gewählt

leider habe ich nicht die gelegenheit probewürfe zu machen da ich keinen fliegenfischer kenne (habe noch nicht mal einen an meinen gewässern gesehen) und es in meiner umgebung keinen shop gibt der ruten in einer für mich erschwinglichen preisklasse hat

und beim preis hab ich natürlich geschaut dass ich ein gutes angebot bekomme; hab die österreichischen, deutschen und brittischen onlineshops + ebay durchsucht und das war das beste angebot; bei den meisten österreichischen und deutschen shops kostet die rute alleine 120-160€


----------



## sebastian.WAF (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Soweit ich weiß fischen sie die Rute in 5 und 6. 
Aber wie gesagt ich habe sie nicht geworfen aber ich werds bald machen wenn ich ausm urlaub wieder dabin, also in 3 Wochen 

Tight lines,
Basti:vik:


----------



## BigEarn (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



VOGO schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, warum alle Leute hier Tipps zu einer Einsteigerausrüstung haben wollen und einfach nicht verstehen, das selbst Profis die eine oder andere Zusammenstellung schlimm finden, und andere die SELBE als super bezeichnen.



Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt viel weniger, warum alle Leute immer erzählen, 'die Rute muss einem liegen'. |rolleyes Ob die Rute jetzt schnell ist oder langsam etc. etc., die Grundlagen beim Werfen bleiben die gleichen. Bin der Meinung, man kann sich auf jede Rute einstellen und sie mit Spaß fischen, wenn es was qualitativ einigermaßen vernünftiges ist.


----------



## laverda (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



grintz schrieb:


> 'n Abend ihr Experten,
> 
> dann gebt mal ne Empfehlung für eine ,,Anfänger-Rolle,, raus ! Fange an mich mit der MAterie etwas anzufreunden
> 
> Grüße




Vielleicht trete ich jetzt in einen riesen Fettnapf aber ganz im Ernst, es gibt für mich beim Flifi fast nichts Unwichtigeres als die Rolle. Die soll die Schnur bevorraten und bei einem größeren Fisch Möglichkeiten zu kontrolliertem Bremsen. Die Schnur liegt beim Angeln im Wasser, im Gras, im Korb, wird mit der Hand eingezogen und mit der Hand beim Werfen freigegeben (desgleichen oftmals beim Drill). Ich achte auf günstige Wechselspulen für 3 - 4 unterschiedliche Schnüre und gut ist. 
Das heißt: Markenprodukt, robust, funktional und Ersatzteilversorgung muss auch für die nächsten paar Jahre drin sein.


----------



## Tewi (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



laverda schrieb:


> Vielleicht trete ich jetzt in einen riesen Fettnapf aber ganz im Ernst, es gibt für mich beim Flifi fast nichts Unwichtigeres als die Rolle. Die soll die Schnur bevorraten und bei einem größeren Fisch Möglichkeiten zu kontrolliertem Bremsen. Die Schnur liegt beim Angeln im Wasser, im Gras, im Korb, wird mit der Hand eingezogen und mit der Hand beim Werfen freigegeben (desgleichen oftmals beim Drill). Ich achte auf günstige Wechselspulen für 3 - 4 unterschiedliche Schnüre und gut ist.
> Das heißt: Markenprodukt, robust, funktional und Ersatzteilversorgung muss auch für die nächsten paar Jahre drin sein.



|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

so sehe ich das auch, aber jeder hat da so seine anderen ansichten....


----------



## Bellyboater (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



laverda schrieb:


> Das heißt: Markenprodukt, robust, funktional und Ersatzteilversorgung muss auch für die nächsten paar Jahre drin sein.



Da kann ich dann die Vision Koma empfehlen, allerdings in England bestellt. Da kostet sie nämlich nur knapp die Hälfte.


----------



## BigEarn (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



laverda schrieb:


> VIch achte auf günstige Wechselspulen für 3 - 4 unterschiedliche Schnüre und gut ist.
> Das heißt: Markenprodukt, robust, funktional und Ersatzteilversorgung muss auch für die nächsten paar Jahre drin sein.



Eventuell ist diese Rolle dann auch zu empfehlen. Bin beim Stöbern im Netz neulich darüber gestolpert und eigentlich auch ein Freund von günstigen E-Spulen. Vielleicht kennt jemand das Modell ja näher? #c

Etwas teurer, dafür mit einer in der PK unschlagbaren Bremse (meine Meinung) ist die Lamson Konic, welche ich mir immer wieder kaufen würde. Hier könnte sich die Suche über die Grenzen Deutschlands hinaus lohnen, da ich sie hier verhältnismäßig teuer finde.


----------



## laverda (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Ich mag es gar nicht, Equipment konkret zu empfehlen, i.d.R. nur, was es leisten muss. Jeder hat einen eigenen Geschmack, jedes Produkt hat so seine Macken, die ich akzeptieren oder ablehnen kann, manchmal sogar ausgeprochen symphatisch finde. 
Okidoki, dieses eine Mal und nur ausnahmsweise. 
Dies ist dies KEIN Tipp, nur eine Info: 
Ich habe mir die GREYS GRXI 7/8 vor einigen Wochen besorgt. 
Eine Rolle, 4 Spulen, einfache, aber durchdachte funktionale Bauweise für € 75,-. 
Vorher hatte ich die EXORI Big Trout, € 45,- mit 2 Spulen 3 Jahre im Einsatz und da haben das Lager und Ratsche den Geist aufgegeben. Wenn mein Höker das neue Lager besorgt hat, ist die auch wieder im Einsatz (Deshlab nur Markenrollen mit langem Produktzyklus).


----------



## VOGO (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

@BigEarn
Da gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht, ABER wenn alles super leicht klappt und man auch bei kräftigem Gegenwind mühelos werfen kann, macht es doch mehr Spass, als wenn man immer nahe an den Grenzen der Rute lang wirft und man ständig auf die Rute eingehen muss, oder?


----------



## laverda (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



VOGO schrieb:


> @BigEarn
> Da gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht, ABER wenn alles super leicht klappt und man auch bei kräftigem Gegenwind mühelos werfen kann, macht es doch mehr Spass, als wenn man immer nahe an den Grenzen der Rute lang wirft und man ständig auf die Rute eingehen muss, oder?




Natürlich und absolut richtig. 
Ich möchte mich nur nicht an diesen sich ewig wiederholenden Diskussionen um die beste Marke etc. beteiligen. Um die richtige Ausrüstung zusammen zu bekommen brauche zumindest ich etliche Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Wenn ein Gerät bei mir eine bestimmte "Macke" hat, kann ich die normalerweise konkret benennen und mich dann gezielt nach besserem erkundigen.


----------



## BigEarn (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



laverda schrieb:


> Natürlich und absolut richtig.
> Ich möchte mich nur nicht an diesen sich ewig wiederholenden Diskussionen um die beste Marke etc. beteiligen. Um die richtige Ausrüstung zusammen zu bekommen brauche zumindest ich etliche Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Wenn ein Gerät bei mir eine bestimmte "Macke" hat, kann ich die normalerweise konkret benennen und mich dann gezielt nach besserem erkundigen.



NAtürlich gibt es immer Ruten mit denen der eine besser klarkommt als der andere und mit denen das Fischen einem dann noch ein wenig mehr Spaß macht. Allerdings finde ich es hier teilweise ein wenig übertrieben, wenn die Sache so dargestellt wird, als wäre ein Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen bzw. erfolgreiches und Freude schaffendes fischen nur mit 'DER' Rute möglich und ohne Probewerfen zum Scheitern verurteilt. Wenn man einigermaßen bereit ist, sich auf die Rute und deren Eigenschaften einzustellen, sollte das mit fast jedem Geschirr, wenn es denn einigermaßen Qualität hat, möglich sein. Eine vernünftige Flugschnur ist da meines Erachtens für den Anfang viel wichtiger als die Aktion der Rute. Wenn ich mir meine Ruten anschaue sind diese nicht alle gleich bzw. ähnlich in ihren Wurfeigenschaften und probegeworfen habe ich die wenigsten. Trotzdem fische ich jede gerne in der entsprechenden Situation auch wenn es beim Wechsel zwischen den Geräten ein wenig Zeit für die Umstellung beansprucht.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt viel weniger, warum alle Leute immer erzählen, 'die Rute muss einem liegen'. |rolleyes Ob die Rute jetzt schnell ist oder langsam etc. etc., die Grundlagen beim Werfen bleiben die gleichen. Bin der Meinung, man kann sich auf jede Rute einstellen und sie mit Spaß fischen, wenn es was qualitativ einigermaßen vernünftiges ist.


Lass uns weiter spielen, qualitativ einigermaßen vernünftiges Gerät sollte es schon sein. Einstellen kann man sich auf Alles, nur wie viel Mühe das macht ist doch die Frage. Bei meinen Kursen werfe ich zu Demozwecken mit einem original Besenstiel, von dem ich dann zum Gaudi der Aspiranten, demonstrativ den Besen abschraube, 20 Meter weit. Dass man sich dabei schwer tut steht wohl außer Frage. Nicht außer Frage dürfte stehen, das jeder Mensch eine andere Mentalität und anderes Temperament besitzt. Für einen Grobmotoriker ist kräftiges Gerät mit langsamer Aktion besser als eine spritzige Flitsche, die eher für einen Zappler oder einen Feinmotoriker geeignet ist. So macht es durchaus Sinn das Gerät nach Gusto zu wählen. Ich habe bei meinen Wurfkursen Ruten unterschiedlicher Art, die ich von allen Schüler werfen lasse. Du würdest dich wundern |bigeyes wie oft die Ruten gewechselt werden und wie schnell sich die unterschiedlichen Vorlieben herauskristallisieren.


----------



## fly-martin (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Hi

Auch ich hab in meinen Wurfkursen verschiedenste Geräte zur Verfügung gestellt und die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Kursteilnehmer nachdem Sie die Geräte durchprobiert heben, Ihre Favoritene ziemlich schnell ausgemacht haben.
Allerdings nicht immer - ich denke da an einen großen, kräftigen Kerl ( aus der Moderatorenriege ), der mit der Aussage " ich bin Grobmotoriker" unbedingt eine 10er Kombination wollte und sich die Leine um die Beine gehauen hat. Ich hab sie Ihm nach einigen Versuchen wieder weggenommen und ne Klasse 4 gegeben ... mit skeptischem Blick ( hält das Streichholz ... ) hat er geworfen wie ein junger Gott ...

Also : Geräte müssen zum Werfer passen, die Marke ist da erstmal nebensächlich. Allerdings steigen mit fortschreitender Wurfpraxis auch die Anforderungen ans Gerät, daher muß die ideale Anfangsrute nicht unbedingt die Rute fürs Leben sein!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegeneinsteigerset????*

Mal eine Frage in die Disskussion eingeworfen: Ich habe vor, mir jetzt endlich eine Flifi Kombo für Mefo und Meeräsche zuzulegen und was ganz nettes gefunden meine rMeinung nach. Was haltet ihr von dieser Kombo?


----------

